# Tamko debate



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I m surprised how much everyone dislikes Owens Corning 3-tab. I have always used Tamko,GAF and on occassion Ownes Corning. We used to use Bird and Certinteed "Hallmarks" a while back. I have to say that nobody made a straighter/squarer shingle than Owens Corning and the continuoius glue strip sealed down faster than everyone elses. I didnt like using them for 3 reasons; they would melt together on the roof in the package faster than you could get them on, they would scar easy and color selection would be in there to. I havent used ELK in a long time but production of all the lines are rough and butting up one to another on the roof is lousey compared to the OC.


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

OC shingles do have a much stronger self sealing strip, but that is actually one of it's con's, rather than a pro, because the added sealant strength is/has been directly linked to the spider web cracking in the exsposed portion of the shingle (dry's out faster), altho i have seen a few people dispute that as the reasoning it seams to fit in my opinion.

I'll look for a link on that subject, but hopefully Ed will beat me to it, because i am not real orginized in my book marks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Sly,

No bookmark specificaly for it, but it was an article in one or several of the roofing magazines. I could find the artical by Googling Vertical splitting of fiberglass shingles, or light weight shingles of too much adhesive strip, but it would take some digging.

The article did not mention the manufacturers, but I recieved a paper copy many years ago pointing them out.....that in one of my piles. They will find it when I die and clean out my collection.

OC primarily and other very light weight shingles with too strong of an adhesive did not allow for expansion and contraction of the cheaper made 20-25 year shingles, (or was that when they were 15-20 year shingles?), and the shingle would crack straight up and down. 

There is some information about it on the InspectNY site I provided the link for earlier. That is a massive website ful of al sorts of information.

Ed


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I almost strickly use Certainteed Landmark shingles. For the past three years the only ice and water I buy is Winterguard and the felt is Roofer Sellect. The felt costs a lot more than the regular 10 pound but the fiberglass felt is great to work with.

Never laid a Tamko Heritage but for sure would if I had a home owner that wanted them. Never laid a Owens Corning laminate shingle but I hear good things about the new Duration line. Only time will tell!

Never seen a manufacturer deffect in the Landmark line which is great since most of the other Certainteed lines have had issues. Been putting on only the Landmarks for the past 5-6 years, 300+ roofs with two shingle blow offs. One was on a barn roof over shakes (Uncle woulldn't tear off). The shingle blew off on the almost straight up and down section. The other one was also on a roof over 200ft atop a bluff on the Mississippi River. The shingle blew off towards the eave. Both shingles were when CT put the tar on the face. No blow offs or lifting shingles since the tar was put on the bottom.

Certainteed has the tar and AR granular technology from 3M. My guess is due to normal 6-8% granular loss per year the copper or zinc granuals will eventually fall off so the 10 year streak warranty makes sense.

I have torn off several 10-12 year old Landmarks roofs due to hail damage and they didn't have any cracking and still had a lot of granuals. They tore off in big sheets, very sealed down. They of course were back when they had the dark shadow line and were English.

Not a fan of the new GAF/ELK, too much loose granuals and slivers to deal with. Did a few IKO Cambridge roofs a few years ago and a IKO Dynasty roof and thought they were ok. Did a 200sq IKO three tab roof 10 years ago and every wind storm shingles would blow off, made my Dads company look bad, thanks IKO. Two hail storms in less than a year took care of that roof.


----------



## Roofsafe (Apr 16, 2008)

I use the Tamko all the time, the only beef I have with them is one or two in each bundle will have the tack strip above the plastic and they will be stuck. Early in the morning isn't bad but as the day heats up they begin to ANNOY, perhaps heating up with the day causes one to annoy easier?
Landmarks did good for a while here then went downhill so everyone quit using them, OC seems to have good shingles then go the other direction then get better ect.ect. I only use them upon request for their color, they tend to stick together more than you like and slow you down. Elk will do good as long as the other company who bought them out uses Elk, GAF doesn't do well here physically. So Tamko is pretty much the shingle of choice.


----------



## LA_nailer (May 10, 2008)

Not a fan of the new GAF/ELK, too much loose granuals and slivers to deal with. Did a few IKO Cambridge roofs a few years ago and a IKO Dynasty roof and thought they were ok. Did a 200sq IKO three tab roof 10 years ago and every wind storm shingles would blow off, made my Dads company look bad, thanks IKO. Two hail storms in less than a year took care of that roof.[/quote]

Hearing this makes me glad that IKO is not sold in my area (louisiana). Shingles of choice down here are: Tamko, OC, Certainteed, and Atlas-Pinnacle ... in no particular order.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Apr 23, 2008)

Does Celotex still make the Presidential Shingles ?
Anyone remember them ?
They clean up nice, but soak up the roof cleaning chemical.
From a roof cleaners standpoint, orange colored shingles clean up the best, then brown/tan ones.
Silver/Gray ones seem to fight the cleaning chemical.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Roof Cleaning said:


> Does Celotex still make the Presidential Shingles ?
> Anyone remember them ?
> They clean up nice, but soak up the roof cleaning chemical.
> From a roof cleaners standpoint, orange colored shingles clean up the best, then brown/tan ones.
> Silver/Gray ones seem to fight the cleaning chemical.


Certainteed.

http://www.certainteed.com/CertainTeed/Homeowner/Homeowner/Roofing/Northeast/ProductIndex/


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh, it is Certainteed that makes the Presidential, NOT Celotex :whistling
MY Bad !
Nice shingles.
I Love to clean them :thumbsup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

No, you were right the first time, but Certainteed bought Celotex out around 2001 or 2002 and carried "Some" of their lines over and got rid og the rest.

Ed


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Apr 23, 2008)

Ed, from a ROOFERS viewpoint, are the Certainteed Presidential Shingles the "best of the best" when it comes to a premium roofing shingle ?
Reason I ask is that here in Tampa, they seem to dominate the high end home market.
Owners who call me for roof cleaning proudly tell me "I have Celotex Presidential Roof Shingles"


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

It is a style preference only. There are many very good heavy duty Premium shingles available.

Maybe the home owners who have a Grand Manor or Centennial Slate or a Carriage House shingle do not need roof cleanings. Did you ever think of that?

Ed


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Apr 23, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> It is a style preference only. There are many very good heavy duty Premium shingles available.
> 
> Maybe the home owners who have a Grand Manor or Centennial Slate or a Carriage House shingle do not need roof cleanings. Did you ever think of that?
> 
> Ed


I know of NO shingle that can withstand Florida Algae.
The Algae Resistant shingles work a little better, but we clean em all the time.


----------



## 1967 chevell (Mar 20, 2008)

I gotta chime in. How come some of you endorse Certainteed despite the fact that a ton of us around here are replacing 10-15 year old certainteed roofs? They claim better shingles but how do we know. And I must be missing something with IKO, what is the bad rap about and how can it be researched. Ed mentioned that they are made in Canada but I also was told they were made in Ohio, I will look into that. I really like the thick tar strips on the bottom. Someone also mentioned they blew off every windstorm, how many nails did you use? I use 5 minimun despite the pitch unless it is greater than 8/12 then is is 6 per.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

1967 chevell said:


> I gotta chime in. How come some of you endorse Certainteed despite the fact that a ton of us around here are replacing 10-15 year old certainteed roofs? They claim better shingles but how do we know. And I must be missing something with IKO, what is the bad rap about and how can it be researched. Ed mentioned that they are made in Canada but I also was told they were made in Ohio, I will look into that. I really like the thick tar strips on the bottom. Someone also mentioned they blew off every windstorm, how many nails did you use? I use 5 minimun despite the pitch unless it is greater than 8/12 then is is 6 per.


There is an IKO plant in Sumas Washington,I dont know of any in Canada.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Certainteed Hallmarks and Horizons are the ones I am aware of that had problems across the board.

I use Tamko 90% to 95% if not more. Certainteed is my second choice. They do have better 3-tabs with the xt-30's though, than Tamkos Elite 25 year 3 tab.

Ed

P.S. I was informed Canada way back in the late 80's or early 90's and never bothered to check for sure, since I wll not be using them.


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

They manufacturer them in a few different places:
http://www.iko.com/nalocals.htm

I have only used them on maybe a dozens jobs, have had no call backs as of yet.
My finger tips hurt tho, just thinking about them. :sad:


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Good link Slyfox,I wasn't aware of any Canadian manufacturers.I know 90% of the west coast anyways is supplied from Washington.I've met with IKO reps and the only plant they have mentioned was in Sumas,thats the plant they invite you on tours.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Apr 23, 2008)

johnk said:


> Good link Slyfox,I wasn't aware of any Canadian manufacturers.I know 90% of the west coast anyways is supplied from Washington.I've met with IKO reps and the only plant they have mentioned was in Sumas,thats the plant they invite you on tours.


I live in Tampa now, but lived in Seattle from 1976 - 1989.
There was Stoneway Roofing Supply I remember.
I worked for Emerald City Roofing.
I moved to Tampa, and entered the cleaning end of the business.
The cleaning end unfortunately requires NO Contractors License.
Thus, everybody and their brother gets into it, keeping prices down.


----------

